# Brown Recluse



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

This guy was hanging on my broom, today! So, we caught him and fed him a cricket for entertainment purposes. He's pretty big!


----------



## ascott (Oct 13, 2013)

Weirdo  

Uh, pre tell what will you be doing with him once the entertainment is complete?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

ascott said:


> Weirdo
> 
> Uh, pre tell what will you be doing with him once the entertainment is complete?



Apparently, it's a Funnel Spider rather than Recluse? I don't know. I guess I will research before I hurt the little guy.


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 13, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Weirdo
> ...



throw a scorpion in there, if the scorpion wins then go get a tarantula. haha


0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
0.0.1 Leopard Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pitbull/American Bulldog


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

nate.mann said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> > ascott said:
> ...



I thought about it.


----------



## hunterk997 (Oct 13, 2013)

No, just no. 


Sent from my iPod touch using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

Lol

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## ascott (Oct 13, 2013)

http://www.termite.com/spider-identification.html

http://www.spiderexpert.com/identify.htm

http://firstaid.about.com/od/Spider-Bites/ss/How-To-Tell-Its-Not-a-Brown-Recluse.htm

Last one is a bit more concise....


----------



## luvpetz27 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ooooooo yucky!!!!! lol


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2013)

What ever it is, it's mean looking and creepy.


----------



## lkwagner (Oct 13, 2013)

Yikes!


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, would make a good halloween scare for the little trick or treaters


----------



## lkwagner (Oct 13, 2013)

Look at its face!!


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 13, 2013)

I would have smashed that nasty thing . I hate spiders !!!!!!!!

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## bigred (Oct 13, 2013)

He looks like a mean MO FO


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> I would have smashed that nasty thing . I hate spiders !!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



ME TOO


----------



## guille24 (Oct 13, 2013)

So cool ! But I would never touch it ever ever eveeeeer !


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

Spiders are amazing and do more good than bad.



_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


Boo!

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## terryo (Oct 13, 2013)

I think he looks sad.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm making him an enclosure. Lol

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2013)

> I'm making him an enclosure. Lol



He would appreciate it I am sure...they don't have but a year or two life span...so go for it.

I have some daddy long legs that I let live in the house in a few select areas (they are masters of keeping the corners in check) and one funnel spider even made it into the house into the window box and has been there for over a year, awesome (but dusty) web---my son and I believe he has lived out his year and has passed, but we are going to wait a couple weeks to be sure before we clear out his corner,....the only spiders here that meet the "bottom of the shoe" fate are black and brown widows and once in awhile a wind scorpion....the rest kinda do their thing and we do ours...if one finds its way in the doorway when we are not looking and we come across it later, it usually gets a ride back out the door in a cup and the "fling" from the cup sets them on their way...


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't kill spiders either, but it would have freaked me out it it was a brown recluse (my friends nephew was bitten on his scalp by one, and has a huge pit on his head...it's creepy, but he's fine)! We don't have any venomous spiders where I live, so we happily coexist (even inside the house).


----------



## turtlelou (Oct 14, 2013)

I think I just passed out..


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2013)

I can't believe what I'm reading. I have to show this thread to my husband. He always told his friends I was eccentric because I never kill spiders. Now none of my kids kill them either. Our's are just old NY spiders, nothing as pretty as yours, but we never have flies in our house.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 14, 2013)

I ended up letting Funnel go. The kids begged me to get them something else in his place and I did.

_________
~ Shelly ~ now Free


----------



## kathyth (Oct 14, 2013)

This could give me nightmares. 
It is gross!!!! .


----------



## T33's Torts (Nov 9, 2013)

OMG!! It GIGANTIC!! Where are you!? If I saw a spider like that, I'd burn my house down!!


----------

